# Lost reverse



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I was stuck in a hole placed the bike in reverse and got nothing. It seemed like it was in park or neutral. I can go forward fine and everyother gear works normal. My linkage to my hand control gear selector came apart but i got that back together and it shifts smooth. Does it sound like i just knocked out reverse?


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds like you broke the reverese chain in transmission man. Drain the oil in the transmission and if there are pieces of metal in it thats your problem. The reverse chains are a weak link in these bikes. If that is indeed your problem you will have to pull the tranmission out and split the case open to fix it. i would recommend a gear reduction which will come with a bigger/stronger reverse chain. Good Luck!


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks, im going to start going through things one by one. I looked up that gear reduction kit and seems to be a good idea...hopefully this isnt to time consuming!


----------

